# Asus FAN Xpert - Gehäuselüfter Benutzerprofil anlegen?



## Idefix Windhund (28. März 2011)

*Asus FAN Xpert - Gehäuselüfter Benutzerprofil anlegen?*

Guten Tag,

zu meinem Asus Sappertooth X58 war Asus FAN Xpert mit dabei. Das Tool funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut. Nur kann ich unter den Gehäuselüfter kein Benutzerprofil anlegen da es die Option nicht nutzt. Unter CPU Lüfter kann ich ein Benutzerprofil anlegen. Nur bei den Gehäuselüfter nicht. Gibt es da einen Trick? Oder gibt es in einer anderen Version (nutze 1.00.13) die Möglichkeit.


----------



## pcfreak26 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Asus FAN Xpert - Gehäuselüfter Benutzerprofil anlegen?*

Sind die Gehäuselüfter (Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard) mit oder ohne PWM und gibt es im Bios eine Fan-Control für diese.

Meist können die Boards nur CPU-Lüfter + 1 Lüfter regeln, die restlichen Anschlüsse sind dann ungeregelt. Tlw lassen sich diese mit Speedfan noch Softwareseitig regeln.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. März 2011)

*AW: Asus FAN Xpert - Gehäuselüfter Benutzerprofil anlegen?*

Sowohl als auch, habe 4 Pin und 3 Pin Anschlüsse. Aber nur 3 Pin Lüfter.

Im Bios gibt es das selbe wie im Asus Fan Xpert nur eben auf BIOS Basis. Das Regeln mit dem Asus Fan Xpert geht ja ... nur kann ich maximal auf Leise stellen und da drehen die Lüfter immer noch mit 60%. Und einfach den CPU Fan Steckplatz nehmen nützt mir bei 3 Gehäuselüfter auch nicht viel


----------



## Christian91 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Asus FAN Xpert - Gehäuselüfter Benutzerprofil anlegen?*

Also ich glaube ich hab da ein änliches Problem es übernimmt die Lüfterkurve für Gehäuselüfter die ich eingestellt habe nicht nach dem neustart und in Bios kann ich nur Grenzwerte einstellen und nicht so regeln wie in Fan Xpert

Ich habe ein Asus P8P67 rev 3.1


----------

